
Xmake v2.3.2 released, Build C/C++ program as fast as ninja - waruqi
https://tboox.org/2020/03/28/xmake-update-v2.3.2/
======
waruqi
A simple example with package dependences

    
    
        add_requires("tbox >1.6.1", "libuv master", "vcpkg::ffmpeg", "brew::pcre2/libpcre2-8")
        add_requires("conan::OpenSSL/1.0.2n@conan/stable", {alias = "openssl", optional = true, debug = true}) 
        target("test")
            set_kind("binary")
            add_files("src/*.c")
            add_packages("tbox", "libuv", "vcpkg::ffmpeg", "brew::pcre2/libpcre2-8", "openssl")

------
caikelun
Amazing~ Better than cmake!

------
tbfly
Great app, love it!

